# Roubaix Pro vs Roubaix Comp



## zacka (Aug 19, 2004)

Is there a difference between the Roubaix Pro frame and fork compared to a Roubaix Comp frame and fork? Other than the name on the top tube and the components. Thanks for any info


----------



## paipo (Jul 24, 2004)

zacka said:


> Is there a difference between the Roubaix Pro frame and fork compared to a Roubaix Comp frame and fork? Other than the name on the top tube and the components. Thanks for any info


My LBS where I bought my Comp said there was no difference with the frameset/fork except for the Comp and Pro logo. The Pro is full DuraAce double and wheelset and the Comp is Ultegrea w/FSA Pro crankarm triple and Kysrium wheelset...but you already knew that, didn't you?  

btw...I'm absolutely enjoying my Comp27 triple!


----------



## zacka (Aug 19, 2004)

paipo said:


> My LBS where I bought my Comp said there was no difference with the frameset/fork except for the Comp and Pro logo. The Pro is full DuraAce double and wheelset and the Comp is Ultegrea w/FSA Pro crankarm triple and Kysrium wheelset...but you already knew that, didn't you?
> 
> btw...I'm absolutely enjoying my Comp27 triple!


Thanks paipo for the reply, I think they are the same. I'm gonna go with the Comp too, also since the price is right. Parts can be upgraded more easily, if needed or wanted later.


----------



## Xyzzy (Mar 22, 2004)

All the Comps I have seen locally have the Shimano 540 wheelset instead of the Mavics... I was all set to get a Comp but that wheelset was a deal killer for me... Apparently this is a mid-year production run change... It is documented on their website somewhere in small print...


----------



## Caadrider (Aug 16, 2003)

*only colour,*

the comp is gloss carbon and the pro is matt.

P/S i love my pro!!!!


----------

